# New z31 Chassis owner needs driftind advice



## patz31 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm from BC Canada and after wrecking and losing 240sx's to john law I've decided to try drifting a z31 turbo need some advice on some part suppliers abd some advice on suspension settings and corner weight percentages Thanks, PAT


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Have fun ruining a great car. I don't understand what it is about drifting that is so cool. I will not give out any information based on the fact that in your post you admitted to wrecking or losing the cars to the law. That should of been the wake up point but guess for some it doesn't work.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

patz31 said:


> Hey guys, I'm from BC Canada and after wrecking and losing 240sx's to john law I've decided to try drifting a z31 turbo need some advice on some part suppliers abd some advice on suspension settings and corner weight percentages Thanks, PAT


If I were you and really must drift then I would do it a drifting event where conditions are controlled and other enthusiast can help each other. 

The reason I said this is that 2 of my good friends thought they were really cool when it came to drifting. I could tell that their approach to the sport of drifting was from Initial-D video's, you do know what I mean? They both had little to no experiance in racing (drag, road, autocross racing). Remember that all the pro D-1 drivers have a profession back ground and years of experiance.

Well to make a long story short both guys lost there S13 and S14 (total lost not on the track but on the streets). 

As for drifting advise, mod for a purpose. I would do the following,

1) Make sure your engine is sound.
2) Upgrade springs and shocks.
3) Upgrade to better brakes 

Once the foot work is sounds proceed to the power.
Upgrade 
1) Intake
2) Exhaust 
3) ECU
4) BC.
5) etc.

For learning proper technec there is a video call Drift Bibe a must have for drifter. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Also , I beleive there is a section for drifting that this should be in.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Drifting is cool and stuff, cause I like drift and s*** and Im like......EEEEEGGGGGHHHHHH and I drift and s*** and Im like F*** bro!!!---------Bam Margera (sort of..I changed the words a little)

yeah, I want to learn how to drift and I was considering actually trying it in a parking lot at the mall, but then common sense took over and said " What the F*** are you doing trying to drift a Z31? DUH?" On top of that I would get so busted! Seriously- I dont even have a limited slip anyways and my car is automatic. Drifting is cool and all, but I prefer to leave it to the guys who get paid for it. Kinda like how I want to go out and skateboard still-- but then I think to myself "Hey, Im like 26 now...I could fall and break my hip and end up with a pimp cane!" F-that dude.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes this belongs in the drifting section. If I was a Nissan Forums cop with a badge I would gladly stick it there. 


La Raza is strong in SW FL..........LOL


----------

